# IUI Journey started



## BecTaylor (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi all
Very new to Fertility Friends but have been reading a lot on here and am finding everything very helpful.
My girlfriend of 8yrs and I had our initial consultation today at LWC. 
We are aiming for natural iui.  Following on from my scan today, they found a fibroid on my uterus so have advised I have a hycosy test.
I was just keen to find out about this and whether anyone has any advice for us? 
Specifically info about a hycosy and ways that we can generally improve our chances of success!
We're looking at donor sperm from the LSB.  I'm just really keen to hear about other peoples journeys and hopefully successes!!
Many thanks
Bec


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Bec, sorry no advice about the hycosy, to be honest I'm not even sure what it is! 
I just wanted to say good luck and fingers crossed for you both x


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi,

My wife and I are also at the LWC.  We are due to start our first cycle of natural IUI in January, am still looking at sperm, so hard to choose.

I am due to have the HyCoSy this month, in fact have been waiting for AF to start and she arrived today so it will be in around 10 days time.  I too have questions to ask particularly how long it lasts as will have to take time off work.  Consultant did say that there could be some cramping but treatable with normal pain killers which is great as will have just started a new job and don't want to take days off.  Am hoping that results are clear or will move onto IVF I guess.  Anyway can let you know what happens with the HyCoSy in a couple of weeks when I've had it.

Good luck on your journey.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi to you all.
I think the hycosy is different for all women.
If you take the painkillers before it should easily be bearable. 
It is effectively similar process to smear except a tube with liquid is inserted. This is when cramps may occur. 
My advice is not to eat the hour beforehand-I vomited due to this.
Over all worse things can happen and if going for IUI bear in mind that will be far easier than hycosy.
Results will give odds for success more accurately and well worth doing IMO.
good luck


----------



## allowishis (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi,
I hope everyone is well. I am on my 2 week wait from my first iui with donor sperm. My hyCoSy appointment lasted 30 minutes and I was fine and could have easily returned to work. Like *Me, Myself and I * my consultant advised to take a pain killer 30 mins prior to investigation which helps with any cramps etc, although I had none. The hyCoSy itself normally involved a vaginal scan and then the insertion of a speculum (just like a smear) which allows a thin catheter to be inserted. For me, the speculum was the most uncomfortable element of the investigation. Once in place the speculum is removed and a small balloon inflated and then a die is injected. There can be some leaking after so a sanitary pad is advisable. 
As for choosing sperm, we found it very difficult to decide but the most important element was working out our priorities. We decided against purchasing sperm from our clinic instead we purchased our sperm via ESB as they offer a greater health background to potential parents. 
Wishing everyone all the best.


----------

